# GPU-Z 0.37 still ramping between idle and load at desktop



## mankind (Nov 20, 2009)

With only GPU-Z open as before.

As mentioned before with Afterburner the clocks stay at 157/300, but as soon as GPU-Z is opened up and down the clock speeds go.

Vista 64/9.11 official drivers (occurs with all)/Asus 5870.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2009)

i can't recreate the problem here so i can't fix it


----------



## mankind (Nov 21, 2009)

Well it's something to do with GPU-Z as it only happens when it's open 

Any idea's why it would ramp the clocks up and down?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 21, 2009)

Go from what clocks to what clocks?


----------



## mankind (Nov 21, 2009)

157/300 to 3D clocks like thus :-


----------



## Fabfire (Nov 21, 2009)

Happens here, too. Every time GPU-Z 0.3.7 is started up... This never happened before with CPU-Z. It still works OK with GPU-Z 0.3.6, though.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2009)

mankind said:


> Well it's something to do with GPU-Z as it only happens when it's open
> 
> Any idea's why it would ramp the clocks up and down?



it probably happens because the sensor polling / window drawing creates enough load for the card to think it is no longer in idle


----------



## Fabfire (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, it's an annoyance, as it happens only when GPU-Z 0.3.7 is started - but it is an annoyance, nevertheless...
Any chance of a quick fix?


----------



## mankind (Nov 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> it probably happens because the sensor polling / window drawing creates enough load for the card to think it is no longer in idle



How come this happens with the 5870?  As with my previous 4850 it was fine....

Can anything be done about it?  As sensor polling/window drawing works fine in Afterburner.......


----------



## mankind (Dec 4, 2009)

Still the same in 0.38.....


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's a problem with either your drivers, another program accessing your card, the card itself or the cards bios.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2009)

does it go away if you disable all sensors except for the load sensor? if yes, enable them one by one, maybe it's caused by a specific sensor


----------



## mankind (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> I think it's a problem with either your drivers, another program accessing your card, the card itself or the cards bios.



There are no other programmes that access thre sensors/card running, just desktop.


----------



## mankind (Dec 5, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> does it go away if you disable all sensors except for the load sensor? if yes, enable them one by one, maybe it's caused by a specific sensor



It's caused by the VDDC sensor.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

mankind said:


> It's caused by the VDDC sensor.



can anyone confirm that disabling the vddc sensor solves the problem?


----------



## mankind (Dec 7, 2009)

Well it does here


----------

